# Hightstown NJ Bicycle Show and Swap 5/19/2019



## Eddieman (May 12, 2019)

The Bicycle Rack, located in Hightstown NJ,will be hosting the 28th annual bike show and swap on Sunday 5/19. This is the longest running bike swap in the state of NJ. Always a good turn out. Free setup! Visit njbicyclerack.com for details.


----------



## Puruconm (May 17, 2019)

GOOD SWAP See you there Guys


----------



## John G04 (May 17, 2019)

Will be there!


----------



## Puruconm (May 20, 2019)

Couple PICTURES of the SHOW  early  in the morning


----------



## Puruconm (May 20, 2019)

Believe me it was a good one  a lot of  vendors 
and and a nice  weather


----------



## John G04 (May 20, 2019)

Was a little late but still saw some good deals and got a great deal on tires! Those 3 poor poor phantoms . The blue truck has some chasis issues!


----------

